# Sehr guter Arbeitsspeicher?



## Neontiger (22. April 2012)

Hi, ich wollte wissen, welche RAM zum Gamen gut geeignet ist. Viele benutzen die Vengeance 8GB Dual Channel DDR3 von Corsair. Nun möchte ich mir ich die Vengeance holen, aber es gibt mehrere Versionen von der 8GB 

Ist es die CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 ???

Oder die CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9 ???

Oder auch die CMZ8GX3M4X1600C9 ???

Oder CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8 ???


Möchte endlich anfangen den neuen pc zusammenzustellen aber ohne das gehts nicht


----------



## Thallassa (22. April 2012)

Nimm die billigste Version, Gaming gibt sich mit so ziemlich jedem RAM zufrieden...
Solange du nicht vorhast den RAM zu übertakten reicht irgend ein x-beliebiger


----------



## ViP94 (22. April 2012)

Wenn du nicht extrem OC betreiben willst, ist es eigentlich egal welchen RAM du nimmst.


----------



## Abductee (22. April 2012)

nimm einen low profile ram, die kühlerkompatibiliät wirds dir danken.

Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## blackout24 (22. April 2012)

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich auch nur von RAM mit dämlichen Kühlkörpern abraten. Das nervt nur beim Einbau
und verhindert das manche CPU Kühler überhaupt montiert werden können.

8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks

8GB Lebenslange Garantie Super Preis und enorm viele Positive Bewertung für ein Artikel auf MF was will man mehr.


----------



## Neontiger (22. April 2012)

Was genau ist Low Profile?


----------



## Abductee (22. April 2012)

der ram ist nur minimal höher als ohne den kühlkörper.
bei so teilweise rießigen kühlkörpern kann es probleme mit dem cpu-kühler geben.
und bringen tun die auch nix.


----------



## Uter (23. April 2012)

Ein Thread als komplette Kaufberatung sollte reichen.

-CLOSED-


----------

